

Vanity Fair Pulled a Beyoncé to Keep Caitlyn Jenner's Cover Under Wraps - dnetesn
http://jezebel.com/vanity-fair-pulled-a-beyonce-to-keep-caitlyn-jenners-co-1708355447

======
WalterSear
I'm going to ask why hacker news readers should care about this: I'm asking
why anyone should care about this.

